# Quel fanpage facebook pour photographe amateur ?



## mac_gyver (1 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais créer une page fan sur facebook pour promouvoir mon site et mon travail. 
Mais je ne suis pas photographe professionnel et je ne sais pas à quelle catégorie affecter ma future page fan. Personnellement j'hésite entre :
- Entreprise, organisme ou institution
- Artiste, groupe ou personnalité publique (un peu prétentieux)
- Divertissement

Que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## Mao. (5 Août 2011)

Moi je te mettrais dans la catégorie d'artistes et co ..
Puisque tu n'es pas un professionnel te mettre dans la catégorie "entreprise" serait faux.
Puis perso quand on me dis divertissement, j'pense à autre chose que quelqu'un qui fait de la photo ^^

Puis j'ai été faire un petit tour sur ton site, j'aime bien ce que tu fais, et j'pense que tu peux te mettre dans la catégorie des artistes sans prétentions ; )


----------



## crashtestman (6 Août 2011)

Comme mao je pense que ton site activité n'est ni professionnelle ni d'utilité publique alors met toi en artiste !


----------



## mac_gyver (8 Août 2011)

Merci pour vos avis. J'ai créé ma page ce weekend, et vous pouvez la voir ici :
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sébastien-Ortega-Dubois-Photographe-à-Sedan-dans-les-Ardennes/215508751834072?sk=wall


----------



## lemarseillais23 (18 Août 2011)

je suis allé faire un tour, sympa tes photos, tu as un nouveau "j'aime"


----------



## Chalkduster (18 Août 2011)

crashtestman a dit:


> Comme mao je pense que ton site activité n'est ni professionnelle ni d'utilité publique alors met toi en artiste !



Je pense la même chose.


----------



## tirhum (19 Août 2011)

Ouais, les artiss', c'est rien que des jean-foutre !...


----------

